# Different Types of Food



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

What kind of Human foods do you guys feed your fish? I've put lettuce in my tanks for snails before but never have really known what I can Feed My Bettas/Groumie/Neons/Dainos/Guppies. Just currious, I'd like to start feeding more then bloodworms and flakes.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh yeah, I know about the different things they keep in the petstore fridge Petco is so expensive and petsmart is so far that I don't bother with them.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I feed mine cut up shrimp, fish, mussels and squid, along with veggies like lettuce, zuccini, and other greens to the herbivores.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

i feed my bristlenoses and snails, lettuce , cucumber, zuccini. 

- Jonno


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for the imput. If anyone else posts and knows of something NOT to feed the fish, please point it out. I'd like to give my fish a varied diet, but like I said, don't know what to give them.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I'd stay away from chocolate  seems to kill everything but humans hahah, jk, well sorta.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks XD, lol. I'll try to resist giving my fish one of my favorite foods.
I'm on a diet-- If I don't get any, the fish don't get it either! Lol.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

you can feed cichlids snow peas, really messy to clean up though, but fun to watch, they grab it and bite, and all the insides squirt out, then all the fish attack. but you have to pull all the shells out with a net, they dont seem to like them.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

So Peas are ok, anything else I should look at?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

if its cichlids your feeding, im not sure about the american cichlids, but the africans are just fine with spinach, zuccini, any kind of leafy green veggies are usually ok, dont give em lettuce.


----------

